#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Why grammarly taking too much time to load?

## TamillanSivi

Hi Guys,

I am using grammarly to check my content errors. But in Google Chrome browser it's loading very slowly.Do you guys know the reason for it? How can I fix this issue?

----------


## tripidea

That's not grammarly problem that's your PC Problem, if you want to speed up your grammarly first you want clear your pc cache and unwanted running apps.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am using grammarly to check my content errors. But in Google Chrome browser it's loading very slowly.Do you guys know the reason for it? How can I fix this issue?


As tripidea said, clear your cache history and check ,it will speed up your loading.

----------


## TamillanSivi

Oh thank you so much about the information !

----------


## Bhavya

> Oh thank you so much about the information !


It's our pleasure, hope you tried what we said and got problem solved.

----------

